# A more supportive boat shoe?



## landesb (Jul 24, 2013)

I have worn Sperry A/O's forever and have always loved how they look. But I'm finally admitting to myself that they aren't that comfortable. I think I need something that has some form of arch support. 
Can anyone recommend any other boat shoe options that would offer a bit more support and still have a similar look?


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

How about sizing them up a little and adding an insert? They are designed for wearing on a boat or casual use, not walking. That said, living where I do, I'm not sailing these days but Topsiders are my go to casual shoe. The new ones seem comfy enough (and I have rather high arches).


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

If you want to go all the way, Rancourt can build a boat shoe around any orthotic you send them.

Alternately, Sperry AO's have a full length insole, which can fairly easily be removed, and replaced with a more supportive orthotic.

If you want something with support built in, SAS makes boat shoes.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I currently wear Tommy Hilfiger boat shoes and like them better than Sperry. I have wanted to try the LL bean bison to be honest


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Try Timberland. I don't have the current style number but I've had three pair and they offer far more support than my Sperry OAs.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Brooksfan said:


> Try Timberland. I don't have the current style number but I've had three pair and they offer far more support than my Sperry OAs.


+1. Timberland has much better arch support, in my experience.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Some years back, I moved from Sperry A/O's to the Sperry Mako, in part due to the Mako's superior arch support.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

I know this isn't technically a boat shoe, but the Bean one-eye moc is pretty close and has much more support than Sperry boat shoes. Just another suggestion you might consider.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

That LLB shoe looks great albeit a bit clunky due to the lug sole but that may work better than the siped soles of Sperrys during the winter. I might try a pair.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

About the time I turned 40, my feet started to hurt when I walked any distance in boat shoes, old-fashioned sneakers, etc. My girlfriend, did a little web research, realized I had flat feet and bought me these Dr Scholl's arch support inserts:



For $10 or so, problem solved. I can now wear boat shoes, etc., without a problem. I use the inserts in almost all my shoes now and my feet are comfortable. Hence, for $10, I suggest you try a pair, if they work for you, problem solved. If not, some of the other shoe brands suggested above might work, but if the Dr. Scholls work, it will be the least-expensive and most flexible solution.

I own about 10 pairs of them now and just flip a pair into whatever shoe I am wearing that day. 

Good luck


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I highly recommend Sperry Gold Cup A/O boat shoe. Same appearance as the classic boat shoe and much better quality and feel. Well worth the price. That said, if you truly are looking for really good arch support, you probably are going to have to move into the Billfish or something along those lines - more of a hybrid between an athletic shoe and a boat shoe. Classic boat shoes are not good for long walks.


----------



## landesb (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback so far. I think I may have it down to three options. I'm leery of getting another pair of Sperry's and think I'm leaning to the Sebagos.

Sebago Grinder
Sperry Leeward
Timberland Kiawah


----------



## harmelba (Jun 6, 2015)

I have Sperry Gold Cup but I took the insole out and use Superfeet green and have found it to be a good combo. I have custom orthotics but they are too bulky for loafers or boat shoes, superfeet work nice. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rancourt and Quoddy Trail boat shoes/camp mocs are the most biomechanically supportive of the shoe design(s) specified in the OP. Having been spoiled by the incredible comfort of my Rancourts and Quoddy's I can consider no others for my feet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

As something of an aside, while boat shoes were pretty much my "go to" very casual shoe choice for many years (first, Top-Siders, then the Sperry Mako I mentioned some posts up in this thread), as I transitioned from "young man" to "man" and then to "middle aged man," I likewise transitioned from boat shoes to penny loafers.

Not that they fill precisely the same niche as do boat shoes, no. But whereas once upon a time I'd slip on a pair of boat shoes to run out to the market to pick up some last minute item for dinner, or to take out the trash, or for countless very casual purposes, these days I'm more likely to slip on a pair of Weejuns.

I find them to be somewhat more comfortable for me, overall, than are boat shoes, given their significantly greater support. They cost about the same as a pair of Top-Siders. Their trad "street cred" is solid. They are arguably somewhat more versatile for my purposes (admittedly, I don't spend much time on boats).

Not knocking the boat shoe, and I do still own boat shoes. But there are some items which worked better for me when I was 20, then when I turned 50. And the boat shoe is one such item.

Anyone here come to a similar finding for himself?


----------

